

Ask HN: QRCodes in your local newspaper - keith_erskine

Hi - Have any of you seen QRCodes used in your local newspaper for articles or ads? I'm doing some research on QRCodes usage in North American newspapers and would like to know if you've seen them. Let me know here, and Thanks....Keith Erskine
======
timfreund
I have seen only one company use QR codes in a local newspaper. It was in the
Kansas City Small Business Journal, and the company advertising does print,
design, and mail campaign work.

I have used QR codes on a few flyers and posters. The majority of people who
talk to me about the QR codes I use don't realize their phones can read them.

~~~
keith_erskine
Thanks Tim - getting people educated is a major obstacle. It took American
Idol to get people in the US to use text messaging.

